# Carina McDonald book



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i searched the forum, but didnt find anything on this book (Raw Dog Food-Make it Easy for You and Your Dog). does anyone have any opinions on it. it looks like a good place to start. i am starting a slow transition to raw this month. 

http://www.amazon.com/Raw-Dog-Food-Make-Easy/dp/1929242093


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, I want to hear what people think of this book, too. I kind of want to invest in a few raw books to further expand my knowledge on the diet...


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to say, I looked into buying some RAW books but was disappointed by the fact that you can find so much more information on the Internet for FREE! If you start to broaden out and start reading more about supplements and nutrition you learn so much more than a RAW book or two can teach you. But that's just me!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiI have to say, I looked into buying some RAW books but was disappointed by the fact that you can find so much more information on the Internet for FREE! If you start to broaden out and start reading more about supplements and nutrition you learn so much more than a RAW book or two can teach you. But that's just me!


Really? That's kind of disappointing. I've done _a lot_ of research online and feel pretty comfortable with the way I'm feeding raw now... I just figured that these books might have some kind of insight that the internet didn't. (Not really sure why!)


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> Really? That's kind of disappointing. I've done _a lot_ of research online and feel pretty comfortable with the way I'm feeding raw now... I just figured that these books might have some kind of insight that the internet didn't. (Not really sure why!)


Maybe they will, maybe they won't but the ones I had a quick browse through really couldn't tell me something I didn't already read on internet. I won't ever stop researching RAW and supplements and and and but books won't help me in that research. Which is unfortunate as I love reading.









Anyway, this was a little off topic so I'll keep quiet now and let the posters get back to the real topic at hand. Hehehe!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah, ive learned tons right here on this forum as well as from other sources linked from this forum, maybe even more than any one book could teach me. i always like to have books on hand for quick reference.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have that book - not worth it unless you are 100% clueless and need a lot of reassurance that raw is okay. Not much info in it other than: raw is better: I give my dogs raw chicken, with a menu and amounts. 

I liked the Billinghurst book: "Give your dog a bone", lots of good info in there.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Agree with Lucia on both accounts. McDonld's book is kind of useless. Billinghurst's book is far better.




> Quote:
> you can find so much more information on the Internet for FREE!


Unfortunately, there's a lot of really BAD information on the internet too.







(NOT rawdogranch.com, btw. I've found her info to be useful, levelheaded and nutritionally accurate)

Billinghurst's book, although he kind of repeats himself, is jammed with info about specific nutrients that I think raw feeders should know. Or, at least, raw feeders should have that sort of resource at their fingertips. 

This way, after you read (or even glance through) Billinghurst's book once, you'll have some rudimentary knowledge, even if it doesn't all seep in. When you come across some of the info that just sounds wrong, you can cross-check it again.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks Lucia and Lori, i think i will try the Billinghurst book. i like rawdogranch.com and read all of it as i have begun the (very slow) transition to raw. it will be a good reference.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek, if you don't have it, look around for Pitcairn's _Complete Guide To Natural Health For Dogs And Cats (3rd ed) _. It is designed for homecooking, and the recipes do contain grains. But Pitcairn has a lot of info re nutrients and canine needs too. I pull it off my shelf almost as often as I do Billinghurst's book. 

I know you're not inclined to ever cook for your pups (unless they absolutely needed it), but it's still useful. You may be able to find it used.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDerek, if you don't have it, look around for Pitcairn's _Complete Guide To Natural Health For Dogs And Cats (3rd ed) _. It is designed for homecooking, and the recipes do contain grains. But Pitcairn has a lot of info re nutrients and canine needs too. I pull it off my shelf almost as often as I do Billinghurst's book.
> 
> I know you're not inclined to ever cook for your pups (unless they absolutely needed it), but it's still useful. You may be able to find it used.


thanks for the offer. PM'd you. yeah, definitely no cooking by me unless absolutely necessary, but i thought his book looked useful on a myriad of other topics


----------

